# Singapore PR Expired!! Anyways to appeal



## bsarahim

Hi I lived in Singapore between 2001 to 2008 and during that,I was granted a PR and due to medical emergency and rescission period in Aug 2008, I have shifted to India and still currently im in India, and my PR was expired in 2009!!!

i have 45K CPF amount in SG

I have Written a letter to PR dept, still they have rejected it in the last year... Im planning to appeal via lawyer.. will this help?

Pls guide.. Appreciate your help.. Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## BBCWatcher

Actually your Re-Entry Permit (REP) expired over six years ago. If you're outside Singapore without a valid REP then your PR status ends, so that's what happened in 2009. (If you were granted PR in 2004 with a 5 year REP, then that all lines up.)

I don't understand what the basis of your appeal would be. Were you literally unconscious for six plus years? I'm not asking that question in jest. There has to be some _quite exceptional_ reason why ICA would consider restoring your PR status over six years after you lost it.


----------



## bsarahim

Yes you are right that my REP expired..

I stayed here because of wife medical treatment & later,she delivered 2 pregnancy... and also i was busy with my job during this period..

Pls suggest, any ideas to get REP/PR and im interested to take Citizenship as well


----------



## simonsays

bsarahim said:


> Hi I lived in Singapore between 2001 to 2008 and during that,I was granted a PR and due to medical emergency and rescission period in Aug 2008, I have shifted to India and still currently im in India, and my PR was expired in 2009!!!
> 
> i have 45K CPF amount in SG
> 
> I have Written a letter to PR dept, still they have rejected it in the last year... Im planning to appeal via lawyer.. will this help?
> 
> Pls guide.. Appreciate your help.. Thanks a lot!!!


You are in Australia and asking SG to reinstate your REP ?

My 2 cents ? 1 in a million chance of that succeeding.

Singapore is clamping down on PR collectors, and unlike other countries, the government statisticians don't bluff, so they can't give out answers like 'maybe or may not be'.

So, if you haven't been here for so long, and don't live here, explain why you need your PR ? For convenience ? And for Sub Cons, that is turning against them, collecting PRs for convenience.

And Lawyer ?

No, this is Singapore. Lawyers won't do zilch.

They will just fill the same form and still you will be asked to turn up in person.

If you got money, go spend it on lawyers, and in Singapore, using Lawyers, unless you are under an IE Scheme, will never work.

And for citizenship, well, unofficially the folks in town know the Indian quota has exceeded the limits, so Citizenship comes for those who have been here, of preferred race (which Sub Cons aren't at the moment) .

In other words, firstly you need to reinstate your PR, and maybe renew your REP for 2 terms. And then hope for Citizenship - about a 10 year plan.

Of course, if you are exceptionally talented, a Scientist or super skilled - you may pass the road blocks very easily.


----------



## simonsays

BBCWatcher said:


> Actually your Re-Entry Permit (REP) expired over six years ago. If you're outside Singapore without a valid REP then your PR status ends, so that's what happened in 2009. (If you were granted PR in 2004 with a 5 year REP, then that all lines up.)
> 
> I don't understand what the basis of your appeal would be. Were you literally unconscious for six plus years? I'm not asking that question in jest. There has to be some _quite exceptional_ reason why ICA would consider restoring your PR status over six years after you lost it.


pre-2010 anybody and everybody who applied for PR got it.

Post 2010, half of them are having their profile rescrutinised and more often than not, those who spent even 2 years out of town have seen their REP trimmed to 1 year or just rejected.


----------



## BBCWatcher

bsarahim said:


> I stayed here because of wife medical treatment & later,she delivered 2 pregnancy... and also i was busy with my job during this period..


Understood, but Singapore only issues REPs to actual residents of Singapore. You haven't been a resident of Singapore since 2008.

ICA can stretch the definition of residency to include inherently temporary time spent outside Singapore, such as pursuing a university degree, compulsory military service, an unusual medical incident (coma for 6 years?), a typical overseas secondment (your Singapore-based employer sending you overseas for a two year or less assignment, for example), or public service abroad on behalf of a Singapore nonprofit (maybe helping to open an overseas branch of a Singaporean university, for example). But none of those exceptions apply in your case. You just left and carried on with your life -- every aspect of your life! -- outside Singapore, with no personal or professional connection whatever to Singapore. There's nothing wrong with that, but it isn't by any stretch residence in Singapore. And you've had more residence time outside Singapore now -- over 6 years -- than as a Singapore PR (about 4 years if you got PR in 2004 and left in 2008).

I'm afraid I agree with Simonsays. If you have some truly extraordinary case -- you're a world famous inventor with 68 patents that Singapore doesn't want to lose, for example -- then you might get a second, more favorable look. Otherwise, I'm afraid you'll have to start at ground zero if you want to return to Singapore.

Wasn't all of this clear when you were granted PR? In 2009, before your REP expired, did it occur to you that you should try to renew it, in Singapore, before it expired? If an ICA officer explicitly told you that you could stay outside Singapore indefinitely, and you have reasonable proof that you were told something contrary to the rules like this, then you might have grounds for an appeal.


----------

